# Acer Aspire XC-603 bricked?



## shortbow (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi guys,

I bought new Acer Aspire XC-603. Just came home, set up Win 8.1, installed Intel SSD migration tool and migrated original system..

Windows booted and crashed. After restart I received 'no boot media' message. I tried to changed various settings in BIOS - 'AHCI' mode. Did not work.

Unfortunately I clicked on 'flash bios' and don't want to turn off/restart PC so waited until it finished. 

After a while PC restarted. Blank scree - no signal to monitor, no Num lock light on, mouse sensor dead. PC started but I can do nothing.

Anyone can help how to fix it? I downloaded new BIOS from Acer website but I am not able to fix it. Please help guys as it seems I am done here :banghead:

Many thanks in advance,
Martin


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi shortbow,

Please DO NOT flash the BIOS on your computer. So is the computer able to post or does it give a black screen immediately when you turn it off? If this is a new computer and you're already have problems like this, I recommend returning it and exchanging it for a new computer or a refund.


----------



## shortbow (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi DBCooper,

Unfortunately, I pressed to flash BIOS by mistake in BIOS. Still don't understand what was replaced but what as I did not download any new BIOS nor been on network.. Anyway flashing procedure ended up successfully..

I am receiving black screen. It behaves like no post at all. It's a brand new PC, I just bought it today. No beeps, no flashing lights..

Do you think BIOS on DVD can load itself and fixed BIOS itself?

Thank you.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Hmmmmm.....try clearing the CMOS and see if that helps. Also, you can try removing the BIOS battery for let's say 5min. Put the BIOS battery back and then turn on your computer. Hope this helps you out. Feel free to ask more questions, thank you.


----------



## shortbow (Oct 20, 2014)

DBCooper said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Hmmmmm.....try clearing the CMOS and see if that helps. Also, you can try removing the BIOS battery for let's say 5min. Put the BIOS battery back and then turn on your computer. Hope this helps you out. Feel free to ask more questions, thank you.



No it did not help. What about that CD-ROM if no POST? It seems I have only one option - replace PC.


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi shortbow,

You can. You have your receipt right? If so, take it where you got it and tell them the issue. Hope they will exchange it for another new PC or a refund.


----------



## shortbow (Oct 20, 2014)

Hi DBCooper,

Sure I have  Thank you for your help.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

If you're not getting a post beep...I'm afraid you may have bricked your system. I would take it back and exchange it like suggested.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

A bad Bios flash commonly results in a bricked Mobo and your predicament. You can try to flash the Bios baclk to the previous version. If no joy, the Bios chip would need replacing. 
PC BIOS reprogramming, replacement, recovery


----------

